# laptop insurance



## williewonkachoc (2 Feb 2004)

Does anyone know where you can get your laptop insured for holidays etc.
House insurance doesnt cover it.


----------



## bubbles (3 Feb 2004)

*Royal and Sun Alliance*

I got cover from them a few years' ago to cover a 6 months trip abroad; don't know if they still do it.

I had a lot of problems finding a company to insure the laptop.

are u sure your household all risks does not cover if it you specify it and pay extra premium?

Bubbles


----------

